# Autosleeper warranty question



## GeoffCrowther (May 6, 2010)

Hi
Once a house we have for sale is sold, we plan to buy a Warwick Duo; hopefully new.
If possible I want to avoid ordering so, when the happy day arrives, I'm hoping to find one in stock at a dealer, (we had a look at one in Derby today).
Can anyone here tell me, if I buy one from a dealer a long way from home (we live in the Peak District) can I get any warranty issues resolved by a local dealer, who didn't sell the 'van? I'm talking about the conversion bit since I assume any Peugeot dealer can handle the vehicle side.
I see that it seems possible to take the 'van to Auto Sleepers in Broadway. Is there provision there for overnight stays?
Any advice would be welcome, especially from someone who's bought far from home and been through this.
Cheers
Geoff


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*repairs*

Hi Geoff, sorry can't answer for Autosleeper, but our previous van was an Elddis, we had so many problems that I had to drive it from Cornwall, where we live, to the factory in Conset County Durham for the repairs!!!!

cb


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

We bought our Autosleeper from a dealer 90 miles away. They did check with a more local dealer who agreed to carry out any warranty work. However, that dealer was only marginally nearer than A/S Service Centre at Willersley. 

We did have a few problems when we collected it that should have been picked up and rectified by the supplying dealer so we opted to take it back to Willersley and found them very helpful and they fixed it all on the day. You get to meet some interesting people in their waiting room!

However, they do let you stay there if necessary, but it's on an industrial estate and I wouldn't want to stay there, even though they do have a hookup. There's an excellent Caravan Club site 3 miles away and that's the usual place that people stop.

In your case you might find that your nearest Marquis might be able to quickly source a van as they've a large network. Alternatively you could take it to A/S and enjoy a couple of days in the Cotswolds.

A word of advice to anyone going to A/S Service Centre is to get there early as they seem to deal with vans in the order that they arrive. If you get there late, and 9am is late, you'll probably spend most of the day there.

Roly


----------



## GeoffCrowther (May 6, 2010)

Hi Roly
Thank you very much for this and your replies to my other posts. They contain very useful information. I'm pleased to hear that you sound to have done just what is in my mind. My wife and I share impatience and would much prefer to source a van and travel a distance to buy it, rather than wait months for a special order.
We might also consider a Marquis Sussex Duo if one happens to be available at the time, so I accept your point about trying Marquis, whether it be for a Sussex or a Warwick.
Really grateful for your assistance. We feel like we've pretty much ended our research into which 'van suits us best. I just hope it isn't too long before we can properly begin our search for an actual 'van.
Thanks again,
Geoff


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

No problem, glad to be of help!

Incidentally, I was looking at the Truma Combi today on our van and it's a 6E, not 4E as I previously said. Its gas heating output is 6.6Kw so you'll never be cold!

I hope you manage to get a sale on the house before Autosleepers have yet another price increase. As you'll have no part exchange you should be able to get a very good deal on a new van.

Roly


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

I wouldnt worry about staying at Willersey on a hook up. Its quiet at night and you are there early in the morning!
A lot cheaper too than the CC Site at Broadway or Morton in The Marsh.
Understand the pub at the *far* end of the village may let you park overnight if you eat or drink there the night before


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*autosleeper warrantu*

Don't forget the Autosleeper warranty is for 2 years and not three as I found to my surprise this year when I booked in for a habitation check and base vehicle service. I didn't bother with the habitation as I was told that any faults would not be put right under warranty.

Graham


----------



## JohnH (May 10, 2005)

Greetings Geoff, I purchased an Auto-Sleepers Duetto many years ago from a south coast dealer. The factory had no problem at all fixing one of two small problems that cropped up and even updated one of the items for free. An excellent bunch of people to deal with. Marquis also, if you buy from one of their dealerships will honour the warranty at all of their other sites. As has been said, without trade-in and if you are willing to accept one that is in stock, any dealership will talk discounts with you.
John


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*autosleeper motorhomes*

Whatevery van you purchase, when most dealers are in the north of england and we live in the south, problems cost money for the fuel to get to the dealer (in our case 170 miles and time plus inconvenience. ) If I ever bought another motorhome it would be nearer to home, private and not have the worry of these constant habitation checks and faults. I'd even think a caravan could give much less hassle.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Marquis and Autosleepers are the same Company so if you buy from Marquis you can get warranty work done and servicing at any of their locations around the country and at the factory servicing centre.


----------

